# which soundcard



## cabo (May 13, 2011)

hi everyone! 
using REW which kind of soundcard would you suggest to me? :innocent:
I was considering the Apogee Duet 
do you think it's a good solution? 
thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

cabo said:


> hi everyone!
> using REW which kind of soundcard would you suggest to me? :innocent:
> I was considering the Apogee Duet
> do you think it's a good solution?
> thanks in advance!!!


For REW? Just get the Tascam US-144 MKII


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

A little MORE information would be beneficial!

You mention a "soundcard", thus:

Are you in a desktop or laptop machine?

What platform - PC or Mac - are you using?
Especially as Macs have a fundamental limiting issue with Java to be considered...

What is your budget? 
As yes, price will impact the capabilities and limiting performance levels afforded by the various IO choices.

And what is your intent, both short term and long term?
Are you simply interested in establishing EQ for a sub? Or do you anticipate also analyzing the specular behavior above the modal region in order to properly apply treatment such as absorption and diffusion, or to analyze speaker behavior, driver interactions, horn throat reflections., 2 channel FFT analysis....and/or...
Your goals impact the baseline IO gear you want to obtain, unless you simply have money to burn and don't mind having to scrap an intial investment.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

jinjuku said:


> For REW? Just get the Tascam US-144 MKII


Assuming all I want to do is calibrate my sub in a conventional family room (not a dedicated home theater), how about the US-100?
http://www.amazon.com/Tascam-US-100-USB-Audio-Interface/dp/B002QQC1ZI/ref=pd_cp_MI_2


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The unit lacks phantom power, severely limiting its ability to interface with microphones.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll probably continue to use my RS analog meter. Good enough for that?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Sure, but that rig would be barely acceptable _only_ for low freq sampling...

Why not spend $10 bucks more and get a unit that accommodates phantom powered _real_ mics and for both full range and time domain testing? 

I certainly wouldn't, but you can do as you choose.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.
It looks like the difference is $40 ($110 vs. $70), which, for my purposes, is something to consider.
Which is why I'm here driving myself (and you, dear reader) crazy.
I would love to talk myself into the 122 and a "real" mic (and a huge subwoofer, and...), and I'm sure I'd have a blast, but I may settle for intro level for now.
Too bad you can't rent this stuff!
Until I commit myself (to the purchase, not to an institution, thank you very much), I'll keep an eye out for a used/refurb.

Wonder what OP decided.
cabo?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> hi everyone!
> using REW which kind of soundcard would you suggest to me?
> I was considering the Apogee Duet
> do you think it's a good solution?
> thanks in advance!!!


*Back-Grounding ; *

According to my research the Apogee Duet SoundCard is a Mac only product ( is that correct ? ) .

> The  *Duet (1) * interfaces via FireWire .

> The newer  *Duet (2)*  interfaces via USB 2.0 .

> Both have phantom power .

*Conclusion ;*

> The newer Duet (2) _*may*_ work with REW ( since it has only 2 channels of input interfaced via USB ) .

> The older Duet (1) *should not *work with REW ( since it's interface is via FireWire // meaning it's 2 inputs won't be recognized by REW ) .

<> EarlK


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

LastButNotLeast said:


> Until I commit myself (to the purchase, not to an institution, thank you very much), I'll keep an eye out for a used/refurb.


Became a moot point: just spent $300 at the vet. :crying: Thanks for your input anyway. :wave:
Michael


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the travail at the vet...

But just as a reference, a viable alternative is the ART USB Dual Pre that provides everything you would need while offering room for future exploration, works with the Mac, and only costs $69.

So you get greater capability and you *save* $.95!!!


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Every little bit helps! Thanks.


----------



## cabo (May 13, 2011)

SAC said:


> A little MORE information would be beneficial!
> 
> You mention a "soundcard", thus:
> 
> ...


you're right: 
mac/pc: MAC 
budget: max 500 € 
short therm: i'd use REW for frequency responses of control rooms that I design or designed by others. in these cases I just make one point measure (mixer position)... 
But I also would use it for impulse responses of theatres/auditorium... even if I think REW does not calculate acoustical parameters like C80, G, etc... :scratch:

tx in advance!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

If that is your goal, then I would be looking at something more substantial. REW will work OK for basic small acoustical spaces, but there are many additional aspects that you will want for other applications.

And in order to accommodate the full range of measurements - which can go far beyond those discussed on this site, you would do well to investigate ARTA.

Beyond that there are other platforms such as EASERA or TEF. (SMAART and SysTune are oriented primarily towards live sound...), that offer greater capabilities and elegance, but which come at an increased price and far beyond your budget.

What makes ARTA so attractive is that it offers the majority of what the more complete packages do but at a literal fraction of the price.

But even more importantly, you will need to study and become intimate with the acoustical physics of both small acoustical spaces and large acoustical spaces - as they are NOT the same, as well as becoming even more familiar with the increased standards and metrics, as well as measurement tools, that are employed.

A good place to start is by investing in and reading _Sound System Engineering_ by Davis and Patronis.

To begin with, you will quickly discover that the frequency response tells you little other than illustrate the effects of the superposition of direct and indirect signals create destructive interference. All you will ascertain is that the destructive patterns are present - something I can tell you before you make any frequency response measurements. Unfortunately, the frequency response tells you NOTHING about the nature of the causal contributing direct and indirect sources. For that, you are going to have to become intimate with the time domain.

If you get that far, you might then begin to investigate a bit more capable (linear) pre-amp and mic. Examples of common suitable measurement mics are the Earthworks M30, TEF04 and TEF05, and various Audix, DPA 4090 & 4007, Audio Toolbox, SoundFirst SF101, etc., mics. Don't worry too much about that now, as there will be plenty of time as you increase your familiarity with the prerequisite knowledge. Just be aware that with increased tolerances and capabilities comes an increased price.


----------



## cabo (May 13, 2011)

SAC said:


> If that is your goal, then I would be looking at something more substantial. REW will work OK for basic small acoustical spaces, but there are many additional aspects that you will want for other applications.
> 
> And in order to accommodate the full range of measurements - which can go far beyond those discussed on this site, you would do well to investigate .
> 
> ...


dear SAC, tx for your message. 
I've been using EASERA since a lot of years but I'm moving to MAC and looking for something similar working on mac... I cannot put my web site here but if you digit "paini" dot "eu" you will find my works (big and small spaces)... I have (should have) the right knowledge, as I studied at the Acoustic Department at DTU copenhagen (PhD)
thank you again

cabo


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Then run EASERA in a virtual machine (using VMWare Fusion or Parallels) on the Mac!

As fine a program is for the price, there is little comparison in terms of both fundamental and useful capabilities! What you propose is like going from fusion power to a tricycle. Additionally, issues regarding I/O phase & frequency linearity over an expended range should be readily obvious.

And you should be aware the REW simply lacks (this is not a flaw, it is simply not aimed at the same applications!) a plethora of additional tools and capabilities required to address multiple issues in large acoustical spaces, as well as many additional issues that should not require listing.

This is all a _very curious_ proposition for one intimate with the programs and platforms and their associated requirements......as essentially any I/O that was running EASERA on a PC should be more than adequate to use with a Mac.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

SAC said:


> Sorry to hear about the travail at the vet...
> 
> But just as a reference, a viable alternative is the ART USB Dual Pre that provides everything you would need while offering room for future exploration, works with the Mac, and only costs $69.
> 
> So you get greater capability and you *save* $.95!!!


Knew I shouldn't have started with this nonsense. Got one of these:
http://dealnews.com/Used-M-Audio-Mo...Pro-Tools-SE-for-53-free-shipping/510518.html
Thanks for your suggestions.
Michael


----------

